
Show HN: Timecap: Worlds most customizable habit tracker - ZiggyCrane
http://timecap.app/
======
somidscr21
I'm not trying to be rude, but you claim the most customizable habit tracker,
yet I don't see anything on the home page that shows how that's true. I see:

"time-based, count-based, and simply completable activities and habits." which
are things on many other habit trackers. I'm curious if you have something
cool that's not coming across on the homepage?

